# What am I doing wrong with my 1st edition transfers?



## aylajackson (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, I am in the process of making t- shirts and I notice that there is some ink still in the transfer and addition to that it doesn't look all that great on the t-shirt either. I am using a hotronix clamshell, my temp is on 375, my time is 15 seconds and the pressure is on 8.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It is typical for there to be some ink residue on the transfer paper....I can not tell much from your photo, but looks okay as best I can tell....


----------



## vayto1999 (Apr 26, 2014)

ayla, sorry Im not here to help as I don't know nothing about printing, but I want to start in this thing, for weeks I been reading in this forum, but the more I read more confuse I am, I already have the heat press, and the mug press machine, but I confuse with the printer, as I read the for tshirts I can use pigments, and for the mugs sublimation ink , I don't know what to get, can you please tell me what printer and what type of ink are you using?? I'm asking you because it look nice your job in the picture, thank you! (sorry my English isn't good)


----------



## aylajackson (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey, thank you for the reply. I ended up changing the timer and they came great. I failed to take pictures of the finish shirts before I delivered them this morning but the customer was pleased.


----------



## aylajackson (Jun 19, 2014)

vayto1999 said:


> ayla, sorry Im not here to help as I don't know nothing about printing, but I want to start in this thing, for weeks I been reading in this forum, but the more I read more confuse I am, I already have the heat press, and the mug press machine, but I confuse with the printer, as I read the for tshirts I can use pigments, and for the mugs sublimation ink , I don't know what to get, can you please tell me what printer and what type of ink are you using?? I'm asking you because it look nice your job in the picture, thank you! (sorry my English isn't good)


Hi, the shirts were made using plastisol heat transfers. I did not print the shirts myself. Plastisol heat transfers are screen printed transfer that's printed with plastisol inks. As far what type of printer to get for shirts I would suggest you to get a wide format printer that is compatible with a cobra ink system and make sure you get a pigment ink kit. I don't know anything about sublimation at all. I hope this help.


----------



## vayto1999 (Apr 26, 2014)

thank you for your help


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

aylajackson said:


> Hi, I am in the process of making t- shirts and I notice that there is some ink still in the transfer and addition to that it doesn't look all that great on the t-shirt either. I am using a hotronix clamshell, my temp is on 375, my time is 15 seconds and the pressure is on 8.


There are two kinds of First Edition transfers that I have used: hot peel and cold peel. With the hot peels, I pulled the paper after a few seconds and there was ink left on it. Then I waited 6 seconds before peeling and they came out great with no ink remaining on the paper. I think you need to experiment a bit. These transfers have been about the best I have used.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Ribbed shirts are more difficult than normal cotton tees. First Edition says 15 seconds @ 375f but that is a long time for plastisol; though they should know their product better than anyone. Glad it worked out.


----------

